# Office Chairs



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

As you know I work at the computer all the time, I'm currently using a stool... with no back support, it's insane. I gave my nice Aeron chair to Mike because it was too big for my configuration of my room, and it's a pretty big chair... so this is what I just bought this week and absolutely love it.

I have been looking at these fully customizable Herman Miller chairs, they're really quite stunning and comfortable.

What kind of chair do you use for your home office?

http://store.hermanmiller.com/Products/SAYL-Chair


----------



## Firmin (Jun 6, 2011)

imho Herman Millers are a tad overrated. 

Recently purchased a Steelcase Leap and Ergohuman Enjoy . Both absolutely excellent.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Firmin said:


> imho Herman Millers are a tad overrated.
> 
> Recently purchased a Steelcase Leap and Ergohuman Enjoy . Both absolutely excellent.


They're absolutely not overrated imho. They're art, and extraordinarily well made and comfortable art
that will last a lifetime.

My dad still owns the Eames chair he owned when I was 3 years old and it's still amazing.

If you ever watch the documentary on Henry Miller chairs and the care in which they're made,
I think you'd change your tune about them being overrated. Though I think if you sit in one
you'd also believe they're not overrated.

The Eames is very expensive, my mom bought the one for my dad in the '70s for $1200,
and it now costs close to five grand, but the Sayl chair which is made after the golden gate bridge,
and moves with your body and is incredibly comfortable, compact and functional begins at under $400.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Chair should arrive today! Hooray


----------



## pcmxa (Sep 4, 2011)

I have Herman Miller's Embody chair. I must say I absolutely love it I have a bad back (combination of muscle issues and a herniated disk. The embody is very customizable to your body (height, seat depth, amount of tilt, tension of tilt, back shape, arm height and width...) and it really moves with you body. The entire back is articulated so it flexes while offering support. Made it possible for me to sit and work ( most of my work is on the computer) though I have a geek desk so I can stand and work as well. Though I use that option car less in the 1.5 years I have had the chair.


----------



## FreidasBoss (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a Knoll Life chair. It is an outstanding chair, incredibly comfortable and their custom service is unparalleled.


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hopper bucket chair or 1950's leather Copenhagen chair.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

question: what's better than herman miller in terms of comfort?


----------



## pcmxa (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't think you can go by brand for comfort. Nor do I think one chair fits all. What you find comfortable may not be for me, and vice versa. That said, somebrands you might look at are Knoll (haven't tried their office chairs, but their Adirondack's are amazing), Freedom, Emeco, Stue... The best thing to do is to go and try them out. Office Depots and the like have chairs but if you have a Design Within Reach, or other design store near you, they will have the higher end chairs. I decided on mine after about four months of looking at and trying out different chairs. I ended up buying from SmartFurniture online because they hadd the price, free shipping, and a 365 day no questions asked return policy.


----------



## robbret (Dec 15, 2012)

I've got two Eames EA117's from Vitra.







These are true design classics, sexy as hell.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thankfully, I've never had to actually purchase an office chair for myself (always been supplied). However, I had already thought that I was going to recommend Herman Miller. I see that you are on the right track. Keep up the good work!


----------



## czarcasm (Mar 2, 2013)

The latest thing at work has been to stand all day. 

The reason being that sitting lends itself to an abnormally large inward curvature of the lower spine (hyperlordosis).. Apparently this is avoided by standing and remedied with certain kinds of stretching. 

I don't think the trend will last very long though, we're known to be a lazy bunch over here. 


Sent from Russia.... with love.


----------



## JoshuaTeo (May 21, 2013)

I do recommend the ''egg chair'' i think that is what they call it.
It's very comfortable, have one at home.


----------



## dave81 (May 25, 2013)

That chair does look comfortable


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

czarcasm said:


> The latest thing at work has been to stand all day.
> 
> The reason being that sitting lends itself to an abnormally large inward curvature of the lower spine (hyperlordosis).. Apparently this is avoided by standing and remedied with certain kinds of stretching.
> 
> ...


Haha. There isn't any chairs at my work unless you're confined to one. Although, I can tend to find myself sitting in the floor at times...


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

What office chair would you recommend to a friend with back problems, who has a budget of $200


----------



## thm655321 (Oct 27, 2012)

I use the same chair at home and at the office, the Herman Miller Aeron. Love it.


----------



## JeffW2 (Jul 30, 2013)

I like the Herman Miller Aeron. Unfortunately, my Aeron is in storage in AZ and I spend a lot of hours at a desk in TX.

Jeff


----------



## thunderdan11 (Apr 27, 2011)

That is an awesome picture and an awesome location. Tying your own fly while looking out over the water. Looks like paradise.


thm655321 said:


> I use the same chair at home and at the office, the Herman Miller Aeron. Love it.


----------



## thm655321 (Oct 27, 2012)

Taken from the Herman Miller website .


----------



## USARHSOE (Mar 5, 2006)

When I made Captain in my career fire department I had to purchase replacement chairs for our station office and kitchen. Due to the size of some of our firefighters I need to find chairs rated for 300 lbs. It was not an easy task and the chairs ended up being over $300 each, but they lasted almost the entire 10 years I was assigned there. The Herman Millers look comfortable, but I doubt they could handle much punishment.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Okay I'm in the market for a pair of nice chairs for occasional work at home.
I'm considering Herman miller aeron and the embody.
Thought I would solicit opinions if there was anyone against these options.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Apr 27, 2011)

Anyone have any feedback on a Gunlocke Carlton high back executive chair. Not really sure how to get pricing on this one. Backround is 12 years old, no scuffs or real indents in chair. Can pick up for 500-600 bucks.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Apr 27, 2011)

brass bottom


----------



## thunderdan11 (Apr 27, 2011)

LAST ONE- thanks for any feedback. Not sure if 550 is too much for this chair, a good price. Can not seem to find any info. I do plan on checking it out in person but wanted to have some info before I go.

Thanks


----------



## dfdgdfgfg (Aug 19, 2020)

Last week I was looking for the best office chair under 100 that can provide me all the essential features to make my work more productive. On a low budget, I got an excellent chair with maximum features on the recommendation of Chairs Finder. You should also check it out now!


----------



## watchRus (Feb 13, 2012)

czarcasm said:


> The latest thing at work has been to stand all day.
> 
> The reason being that sitting lends itself to an abnormally large inward curvature of the lower spine (hyperlordosis).. Apparently this is avoided by standing and remedied with certain kinds of stretching.
> 
> ...


Office chairs are probably the worst thing for one's posture. A dining chair will provide more back support than any office chair, but they can be uncomfortable if sitting for hours at a time.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

watchRus said:


> Office chairs are probably the worst thing for one's posture. A dining chair will provide more back support than any office chair, but they can be uncomfortable if sitting for hours at a time.


There is absolutely no way a dining chair is better for one's posture than something like the Aeron chair. The former was engineered to be sat on for dinner, while the later for a full work day in front of a computer screen.


----------



## watchRus (Feb 13, 2012)

kritameth said:


> There is absolutely no way a dining chair is better for one's posture than something like the Aeron chair. The former was engineered to be sat on for dinner, while the later for a full work day in front of a computer screen.


Office chairs have been around long before computers. And dining chairs are just normal chairs. There are no chairs designed for eating dinner...

But don't take my word for it. Go try sitting in your dining chair and see how straight and perpendicular your back is. But as I have said before, it can become uncomfortable if done for hours at a time.


----------



## americanbam (Dec 14, 2014)

I've had my Herman Miller Aeron for many years and once I got it dialled in, it's still fantastic.


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

Just got this in yesterday! The Herman Miller Aeron in Mineral.

I looked at all the alternatives, but went with this one because it's a proven design, an original, and unique color.
Bad camera lighting, but my office is more of a gray tone and it's a nice piece of bright contrast.

Still playing with the settings, which should take some time.


----------



## th6252 (Feb 11, 2006)

watchRus said:


> Office chairs have been around long before computers. And dining chairs are just normal chairs. There are no chairs designed for eating dinner...
> 
> But don't take my word for it. Go try sitting in your dining chair and see how straight and perpendicular your back is. But as I have said before, it can become uncomfortable if done for hours at a time.


Not only have my wife and I done this more times than we would've liked while doing paperwork at our dinner table(we both have back issues), but we both work in healthcare. From personal and professional experience, I can't tell you how much I disagree with this. Without question, I'd much rather sit for hours at a time(if doing desk work obviously, not sitting for dinner or watching tv/leisure) on a properly fitted office chair than even the cushiest of dining chairs.


----------



## th6252 (Feb 11, 2006)

MLJinAK said:


> Just got this in yesterday! The Herman Miller Aeron in Mineral.
> 
> I looked at all the alternatives, but went with this one because it's a proven design, an original, and unique color.
> Bad camera lighting, but my office is more of a gray tone and it's a nice piece of bright contrast.
> ...


If you can afford them, it's tough to beat the Aerons.


----------



## ConnorGasgarth (Dec 17, 2015)

th6252 said:


> If you can afford them, it's tough to beat the Aerons.


I had to switch from an aeron to a steelcase leap but I think its because Im tall and thin so the aeron just didn't fit me right.


----------



## th6252 (Feb 11, 2006)

ConnorGasgarth said:


> I had to switch from an aeron to a steelcase leap but I think its because Im tall and thin so the aeron just didn't fit me right.


That's actually a very good point you made. One of the features that should not be overlooked is to try to match the chair to your body type...and those steelcases are certainly no slouches.


----------



## dtquarles (Nov 26, 2020)

Herman Miller drafting stool is genius


----------



## sashko (Apr 20, 2011)

Style wise nothing beats the Eames aluminium group designs


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

Will be looking for a new chair soon so I'm glad I cam across this thread.
Going to try finding a store that has some of these in stock so I can try them out first.


----------



## humzark (Jun 1, 2019)

Love the Herman Miller models


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisQP09 (Jan 16, 2021)

thunderdan11 said:


> LAST ONE- thanks for any feedback. Not sure if 550 is too much for this chair, a good price. Can not seem to find any info. I do plan on checking it out in person but wanted to have some info before I go.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1336207


Had one of these types of chair for about 20 years.


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

Been a bit too busy to put any effort into finding a replacement desk chair to my liking, so for now just extended the life of my current chair, ya see what i'm sayin...


----------

